# Shave vs waxing



## Riven (May 4, 2012)

Who shaves? Who waxes? And why?

:smthumbup:


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> I shave because I am not the Marquis de Sade of beauty. Ripping hair out by the root ball...who the hell thought that one up?
> 
> I like to look hot but not by setting my skin on fire.
> 
> "Virtually painless" my azz.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## The_Swan (Nov 20, 2011)

For me it depends on what area of the body you mean.

Pubic area I just trim a little with an electric shaver every couple of weeks.

Legs I combo wax and shave. 
Now that I have been waxing for a while, my leg hair is very fine and a lot hasn't grown back at all. The razor is just easier for those finer hairs than trying to grip them with the waxing strips.


----------



## Nadine (Mar 28, 2012)

shaving is a lot easier and quicker hence prefer it more.

whenever i have a weekend to myself i go the waxing way.
i like waxing because the hair growth is slow and finer but the pain is


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

you could always 'delapidate' as my granny would say


----------



## KissKiss (May 14, 2012)

Waxing is amazing! Hurts, but so smooth for weeks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

If I had the guts and a higher tolerance for pain (I am a big baby), I would get waxed, especially the bikini area. I also do not like the idea of some woman at a salon seeing my goodies. Do you see the positions they make you get in, especially for a Brazilian? You couldn't pay me to get on all fours and spread everything so some stranger can rub hot wax in cracks and crevices <<<<shudders>>>


----------



## 381917 (Dec 15, 2011)

I shave because you have to grow it to wax. I shave pretty much every day. I wouldn't want to have to grow it out and be all hairy for weeks until it was long enough to wax. Plus like has been said, the idea of getting on all fours on a table while some stranger puts wax in my crack skeeves me out. I think I'm too shy for that.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> The Bohemian Werewolf look is good for role play.


But it literally scares the hell out of most of us guys! Not exactly into kissing a Werewolf, or for that matter, a Cuban dictator, thank you!


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Ah, LadyFrog, ya got me spewing my iced tea on my computer - and I'm in Starbuck's! Okay, folks, move away from the looney lady laughing at her computer .... LOL!!!!!

Waxing DOES keep the jungle at bay longer, but it hurts, and ingrown hairs, of which I've had a few, are UGLY.

Shaving? I bought a $200 Braun, complete with recharging and disinfecting base. I put the razor in the sideburn shaving position, after I get out of the shower and allow a good amount of rubbing alcohol to dry on my upper, upper legs.

Smooth, no bumps, no ingrowns. Heck, I can practically do a Brazilian with that razor. Takes skill, but I've had lots of training taming the wild Amazon.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> That's not the area to be hacking at with a disposable.


Heck, I almost severed an artery in my leg on the one attempt I made with a disposable ... but "down South"? HOLY SH!T, BATMAN!!!



LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> I get the same thing from my girlfriends...you _have_ to try waxing...well, no, I don't have to, any more than I _have_ to stuff my tit in the toaster and press *medium-dark*


:iagree::lol::rofl::lol::rofl:


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I know a gal who goes to a salon/spa for a Brazilian on a regular basis. When she told me one of the positions she has to assume in order to get that total-waxing experience ....

... I refuse to engage in the Kama Sutra in order to have hot wax dripped in nether-regions while hair is ripped out by the roots.

Not that I have anything against Kama Sutra, but it is better suited for other pursuits ...


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

I reckon I am in the minority on this one. I get a full Brazilian, with just a bit left up top, about every 5 weeks. I just got tired of trying to get into funky positions to shave all the areas I wanted smooth in the shower. I am just not as flexible as I once was! 

Now, I would occasionally use the at home strips, and sometimes my husband would do it for me, but he was awful at it! It was so incredibly painful. Then one day, I bit the bullet and decided I would go to a salon for it.

I found a lady that specializes in waxing. Let me tell you, there is no comparison to trying it at home to getting it done. There is a reason they are trained and stay up to date in the latest products and methods! She is really good at chatting and getting your mind off of it, making you feel more comfortable. I just told myself, she is more than happy to see my who-ha because it's her profession and how she makes a living, so why should I feel weird about it? 

For the 'rear' portion of the event, yes, you get on all fours, or you can pull your knee to your chest. Either can feel awfully silly at first, but hey, all my modesty went out the window when I had my kid...there were far more people in the room at the time and I was in a much worse way then.

I love the results, the products she uses and the care the taught me for afterwards prevents any redness or ingrown hairs and I look and feel great for longer time frames than with shaving.


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

I shave, and I use a shave cream that I got on Amazon, Coochy Cream. Makes the razor glide and no bumps or ingrown hairs. Waxing always left me with ingrown hairs.


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

Well if ya shave daily in the shower before the hair really has time to grow it really only takes a few minutes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Still shavin' after all these years!

Right after I underwent the noodle-ectomy, I lost the fine control of my right side. Being a natural righty, I had to adapt to doing everything with the left. (Like to say that now I'm in my right mind.) For near to a year I was unable to shave, legs or pits, never mind the naughty bits! I had to relearn the skill using the opposite hand. Doing quite nicely as I haven't mutilated or amputated anything.

Had the brows waxed once. SIL had given me a day of beauty and the stylist decided my brows needed refining and SURPRISE!
To inflict that kind of pain to any other part/area of my body... nope, ain't happenin'!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I love getting my eyebrows waxed! I find it relaxing.

I'm not one for pain though, don't get me wrong. Waxing elsewhere? Not so relaxing, but I do like the end result.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Prodigal said:


> I know a gal who goes to a salon/spa for a Brazilian on a regular basis. When she told me one of the positions she has to assume in order to get that total-waxing experience ....
> 
> ... I refuse to engage in the Kama Sutra in order to have hot wax dripped in nether-regions while hair is ripped out by the roots.
> 
> Not that I have anything against Kama Sutra, but it is better suited for other pursuits ...


lol.

Laying on the side, with knee to chest. Besides with hubs, I am definitely more of a modest person. So this had me feeling extremely awkward... but I got over it. The girl I used to go to regularly was great. She actually told me she'd get excited if I was coming in because we'd always have these great conversations. It helped me take the focus off the pain and embarrassment. To her it was just her job, no big thing. We could have become friends, thinking back. She did suggest we meet up when we were both going to be in the city one night but I wasn't sure how I felt about having a friendship with the only person other than hubs who sees where the sun don't shine. Maybe that was immature on my part at the time. She was a lovely person.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

I prefer waxing because one needs to do so less frequently and because one gets better and smoother results that way. If I am unable to get to a salon for a Brazilian, I shave. I am not a fan of body hair on me.


----------



## ABeautifulDisaster (May 24, 2012)

I wax. I used to let someone else do the job but I never had the Sphynx, Brazilian, etc. done in a spa....About a decade ago, when I found out I loved being bald..lol...no one in my Bible Belt city would even THINK of doing it....Now? Now it is the norm....and I honestly think that these women who obviously chose to do this profession....have probably seen things much more shocking than your va-jay-jay....We have a salon here that only does waxing and I swear I'd rather see any part of a woman than a man with a furred over back....anyway if you are shy...I get it....

I started out just getting the hedge trimmed....then I grew to a landing strip....then once when I got home after a wax and a ambien I noticed that my strip was so damn off center there was no way I was ever going to get a good landing so I waxed it all off....

Now? No longer take Ambien...lol...but I still like hard woods rather than carpet....I will admit the closer you get to the center? The more sensitive it gets....Things do thin out with time....but yeah the center is an ouch area.....I also use hard wax....You put oil on your skin first and then apply the hard wax and yank....SMALL areas are so much better....This isn't a fast race but slow and small are the way to go.....I wax because shaving does not give you that smooth that waxing does...I hate the stubble...PERIOD....so I wax....and I love the results.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

I use Nair. I love nair but it is not for everyone. I do it for me I don't like hair on me period. Except the hair on my hair.


----------



## firebelly (May 24, 2012)

Okay - but has anyone tried "sugaring" instead? I'm gonna try it. I have to grow it out too but since I am between men, presently, no one will care. Sounds less painful. Claims to have less ingrown hair problems.


----------



## firebelly (May 24, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> I look like this overnight.


:rofl:


----------



## Thewife (Sep 3, 2007)

The pain is much tolerable if you wax on a regular basis. The result is amazing. My H likes variety and with waxing I can have clean for some days, soft for some days and hairy for some days


----------



## rhodefromsouthafrica (May 29, 2012)

I joined this site today - was really upset with the hubby - must say you ladies really lifted my spirits!! yay!!

I wax myself -yes... it is terribly painful and I count to about 10 before I rip it off! But going to a salon and doing the Kama Sutra just makes me feel so exposed!!

I have a bit of a red cookie afterwards, but at least it's smooth for weeks... (No dental floss for the hubby)


----------



## firebelly (May 24, 2012)

I've done laser hair removal on my chin. I thought it had gotten everything permanently but now, about a year after I thought the treatments were done, I have more growth. It is painful. No bones about it. It's like getting zapped with a white-hot rubber band. But, it worked so well that I'll probably go in to get what I think are stragglers.


----------



## ChubbieOwl (Nov 19, 2011)

KissKiss said:


> Waxing is amazing! Hurts, but so smooth for weeks.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree::iagree::iagree:
If you haven't tried it, it is completely different than shaving. All of your goods are soft and smooth! The smoothness cannot even compare to shaving. But in my opinion it doesn't hurt any worse than getting anything else waxed (eyebrows, etc.) if you can tolerate waxing one body part, then most likely you can do them all. It hurts worse the first time and if you let it grow out too far before getting the wax.



endlessgrief said:


> If I had the guts and a higher tolerance for pain (I am a big baby), I would get waxed, especially the bikini area. I also do not like the idea of some woman at a salon seeing my goodies. Do you see the positions they make you get in, especially for a Brazilian? You couldn't pay me to get on all fours and spread everything so some stranger can rub hot wax in cracks and crevices <<<<shudders>>>


Not every waxer makes you do that LOL. To get the "backside" I just have to lie on my stomach and hold on to one butt cheek at a time and she manages to get everything completely clean that way. And in the front I just have to hold my thighs a certain way. I thought it would be like the OBGYN, with your stuff on view to the world, but it's really not like that.



381917 said:


> I shave because you have to grow it to wax. I shave pretty much every day. I wouldn't want to have to grow it out and be all hairy for weeks until it was long enough to wax. Plus like has been said, the idea of getting on all fours on a table while some stranger puts wax in my crack skeeves me out. I think I'm too shy for that.


Only has to be a 1/4 inch long. Any longer than that and they will make you trim it anyway. If you wax once, there is nothing at all to shave for a least a week and even then it's very, very short, probably not enough to really shave anyway.


----------



## ChubbieOwl (Nov 19, 2011)

Prodigal said:


> I know a gal who goes to a salon/spa for a Brazilian on a regular basis. When she told me one of the positions she has to assume in order to get that total-waxing experience ....
> 
> ... I refuse to engage in the Kama Sutra in order to have hot wax dripped in nether-regions while hair is ripped out by the roots.
> 
> Not that I have anything against Kama Sutra, but it is better suited for other pursuits ...





Inside_Looking_Out said:


> For the 'rear' portion of the event, yes, you get on all fours, or you can pull your knee to your chest.


Seriously when I go, I don't have to do any of that. My lady has been doing it for 20 years and she can wax everything front to back with me lying flat on my back and flat on my stomach, no need to do anything else. I don' know what her secret is, but it was reassuring the first time I went because I didn't know what to expect.

And I want to add - I am a full figure size 16 lady, so you would think that would make it harder to get everything, but it really didn't make a difference.


----------



## Riven (May 4, 2012)

I'm not sure if I'm more apt or less apt, but this was a great read! 

It is hard to shave the lower region, but sometimes I just get my husband to do it, lol. At least he can see what he's doing! I can shave maybe twice a week and stay pretty smooth though. I like it when he shaves my legs, I don't know if it's because he's a guy or what, but they're much smoother when he shaves them than when I do.

Will will consider the waxing through... about how long does it last before it's all stubbled again? I'm sure it depends on each person, but on average?


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey, LadyFrog, what's shakin'? I'm in the library today, so no chance of spewing coffee on the keyboard; however, I can't start hootin' and hollerin' (I'm a LOUD laugher) because that would disturb the other patrons.

There are three places, and three places ONLY, where I want hair on my body: eyebrows, eyelashes, and head.

Unfortunately, my eyebrows are thin ... u-g-l-y! But I got me one heckuva head of hair. Lots of ironing needed during the hot, humid summers! My HEAD, not my patootie ... that just gets shaved - a lot!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Riven said:


> I'm not sure if I'm more apt or less apt, but this was a great read!
> 
> It is hard to shave the lower region, but sometimes I just get my husband to do it, lol. At least he can see what he's doing! I can shave maybe twice a week and stay pretty smooth though. I like it when he shaves my legs, I don't know if it's because he's a guy or what, but they're much smoother when he shaves them than when I do.
> 
> Will will consider the waxing through... about how long does it last before it's all stubbled again? I'm sure it depends on each person, but on average?


I'd say about 4-5 weeks for there to be sufficient and worthwhile regrowth for waxing.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

ChubbieOwl said:


> Seriously when I go, I don't have to do any of that. My lady has been doing it for 20 years and she can wax everything front to back with me lying flat on my back and flat on my stomach, no need to do anything else. I don' know what her secret is, but it was reassuring the first time I went because I didn't know what to expect.
> 
> And I want to add - I am a full figure size 16 lady, so you would think that would make it harder to get everything, but it really didn't make a difference.


I don't know which kama sutra edition the Ladies Lounge has but it's not comparable to waxing. I've found the usual ways have been laying on back and then laying on side/stomach with leg at an angle. Sometimes leg held to knee.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

lol I'll do both.


----------



## hiswife628 (May 29, 2012)

LOL yall and your responses are hilarious after you got into waxing the ummmm yeah... There lol. 

I wax my eyebrows (occasionally lip and chin bc the stupid hysterectomy messed up my body and I get hair sometimes now) I shave my legs and under arms and I have. Combo method o. The bikini area, veet, trimming and shaving parts of things. Just my input.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

I think a close trim is best. My husband prefers a little hair down there. He says shaved or waxed make me look like a little girl and thinks it creepy.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Anybody want to donate eyebrows, I'm a willing taker!

And, yeah, I have a friend who lives in NYC and she told me her wax gal asks that she put her hands behind her knees, roll back, and show her fandago in all its glory! Never heard of that position used unless one desires ultra-deep penetration ... hmmm.


----------

